
Ruby Chocolate - gfiorav
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruby_chocolate
======
Klonoar
Bought a bunch of these during my last trip to Japan. They're really tasty,
sweet without being overly sickening ala milk chocolate. Glad to see them make
their way stateside.

------
gfiorav
Bloomberg piece on it:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-05-14/biggest-c...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-05-14/biggest-
chocolate-market-gets-a-taste-of-ruby-with-u-s-launch)

